# Utah Birddogs website down??



## Red-Grouse (Sep 22, 2007)

Any one know why?? Some one get western again! :wink:


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Look at the thread below yours under.. utah bird dog


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Try this one for now.
http://utahbirddogs.net/forum/


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

Thack said:


> Any one know why?? Some one get western again! :wink:


UBD, where getting western is not only understood, but generally accepted.
O*--


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

You did know that they made Mr. Western himself a moderator over there... :shock:


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> You did know that they made Mr. Western himself a moderator over there... :shock:


....note that you correctly wrote in past tense....


----------

